# And My Wife Thinks I Love Wood Too Much...



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 26, 2014)

http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/li...e-in-colombia-seals-his-love-for-environment/


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 26, 2014)

I hope it was a tree worth a lot of money!


----------



## SENC (Nov 26, 2014)

I think you're safe. Thankfully there was no reporting or pictures of the honeymoon.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 26, 2014)

I can't believe he's wearing white... I don't think that tree is his first.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 26, 2014)

His bride seems a little stiff and unyielding....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TimR (Nov 26, 2014)

Bet it was a beech

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 26, 2014)

Don't laugh. The tree is really a dryad. Here's what she look like when the moon is shinning,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 27, 2014)

He can have it-not much figure!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 27, 2014)

So are you an avid reader of fox news latino? haha


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2014)

I guess marrying a woody gives him a woody . . .


----------



## SENC (Nov 27, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I guess marrying a woody gives him a woody . . .


Another call for the "boo-hiss" smilie.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 27, 2014)

Her bark turns out to be worse than her bite...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 27, 2014)

Marrying her caused the family to split....

Wonder if the saplings will take after mom or dad......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 27, 2014)

Nature Man said:


> Her bark turns out to be worse than her bite...


And another...


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2014)

SENC said:


> And another...



Then why don't you just pith off and leave if you don't have the heart for sappy jokes . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 27, 2014)

Leaf it to Kevin to think of things like that! Thought by now he would branch out to other subject areas...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 27, 2014)

Pithing off, now... gotta go fry my Kevin.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hmm....he mossed have taken a lichen to the tree....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Then why don't you just pith off and leave if you don't have the heart for sappy jokes . . . . . .



What did you say that fir? I wooden have expected such words from you. I'm stumped.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2014)

Nature Man said:


> Leaf it to Kevin to think of things like that! Thought by now he would branch out to other subject areas...



No one is all that excited about your inclusion either pal . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Nov 27, 2014)

I hate to be a burl in your side, but these puns are getting rather punky. Time for stabilization.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah, I think it's time we get back to the root of the conversation. 

I'm going to go out on a limb here, and assume some of you guys don't get out much...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm sanding my ground you twig heads.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 27, 2014)

Family car?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2014)

If you're trying to turn this into one of those funny pun threads, you're barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## SENC (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2014)

SENC said:


> View attachment 64968



Ah yes. A Female cat willow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2014)

SENC said:


> View attachment 64968



Oh come on Henry, Yew just can't beat a good pun thread - they're always poplar. They really spruce up the comments section.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Nov 27, 2014)

O'sage as I am, I know when to hedge my bets and give in. I woodn't want to ruin your sappy fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 27, 2014)

These pithy remarks are getting a bit shady.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2014)

SENC said:


> O'sage as I am, I know when to hedge my bets and give in. I woodn't want to ruin your sappy fun.



Oh...a treeple threat..


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2014)

Heh...Michele just asked asked me what's so funny...
I said we're posting tree puns...

She said, and that's funny?

Yew beecha it is..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2014)

She said thats knot funny....lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 27, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> She said thats knot funny....lol


That's quite a kick in the crotch. Orange you gonna straighten her out?


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2014)

Lemme log off first....


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 28, 2014)

All these woodworkers branching out into comedy.....maybe we should leaf well enough alone...


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 28, 2014)

ambrosia know it just keeps on getting worse.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 28, 2014)

At times like this, I pine for an end to this thread...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2014)

I sawdust on the TV screen so I hired a maid. 




DKMD said:


> At times like this, I pine for an end to this thread...



Oakay maple we should stop.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 28, 2014)

Butter nut stop, where wood we be without the funnies?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm in awe of your punnery. I'd give ya'll all a prize, but I don't have one. I willow you acacia root beer. That way you guys wont get trunk and lumber off and be a rootless poor sap.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 28, 2014)

Face-palm. These are getting very acorny, perhaps close to treesonous.


----------



## SENC (Nov 28, 2014)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 28, 2014)

Where's the "this sucks" icon?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 28, 2014)

What, has this thread grown its last ring? Dogwood blight? Dutch elm disease?


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 28, 2014)

Fir cryin out loud, I don't like the timber of your voice Henry. It might be time to bough out cuz trees a crowd.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2014)




----------

